# sayonara



## Nosmo King

I've been getting negged by knuckle dragging mouth breathers all day.  The last message from catsmeow told me to go die in a fire.

I don't need this kind of behavior and I certainly don't appreciate that particular message as fire claimed someone very dear to me.

If this is what's next or new or now accepted on this board, I cannot participate.  

So much for faith in today's youth.  I have to believe that someone capable of such vitriol is just a dumbass kid typing away in Daddy's basement.  I will miss the sober, mature posters here, and pity the idiots their lack of decorum.

May God's face be lifted unto you and may He give you peace.

Nosmo


----------



## Dot Com

don't let THEM get to you. Tomorrow is another day AND if one of the con hive negged you today, they can't do it tomorrow


----------



## WillowTree

Well shit man. Come back when you feel better. I wish I had saved and printed all the bullshit and threats and name calling I've received over these four years. Take a breath, take a break and then come back. I liked reading your posts.


----------



## Dot Com

yeah Nosmo. I like reading your posts too. I get negged by butt-hurt, mouth-breathers all the time. Be like a duck & let it roll off of your back


----------



## Moonglow

Hell, my Papa could cuss you out just for looking like you was going to get in his veggie garden.


----------



## hjmick

Nosmo King said:


> I've been getting negged by knuckle dragging mouth breathers all day.  The last message from catsmeow told me to go die in a fire.
> 
> I don't need this kind of behavior and I certainly don't appreciate that particular message as fire claimed someone very dear to me.
> 
> If this is what's next or new or now accepted on this board, I cannot participate.
> 
> So much for faith in today's youth.  I have to believe that someone capable of such vitriol is just a dumbass kid typing away in Daddy's basement.  I will miss the sober, mature posters here, and pity the idiots their lack of decorum.
> 
> May God's face be lifted unto you and may He give you peace.
> 
> Nosmo



Damnit Nosmo, don't you do it, don't you do it! Fuck 'em. Ignore the bullshit. You quit they win. You stay, they lose. Come on man, you're smarter than that.

*Illegitimi non carborundum!*

Or, as I like to say...

*Illegitimis non carborundum!*


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Boo fucking hoo.

Grow a sac.

You negged me called me your bitch and now you're leaving?

Fuck off.


----------



## koshergrl

Bye. I get that shit all day long. I don't remember you leaping to my defense. I don't believe you'll be unduly missed.


----------



## koshergrl

Nosmo's brand of polite discourse:

"And I told you not to bitch about it! And you negged me? What a whiny, sissy little bitch you are! If we were in prison, you'd be mine!"


----------



## Dot Com

CrusaderFrank said:


> Boo fucking hoo.
> 
> Grow a sac.
> 
> You negged me called me your bitch and now you're leaving?
> 
> Fuck off.



Come on 57F. Nosmo makes good conversation @ here.


----------



## Moonglow

you would not want KG for your bitch, really not worth it.


----------



## koshergrl

hjmick said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been getting negged by knuckle dragging mouth breathers all day. The last message from catsmeow told me to go die in a fire.
> 
> I don't need this kind of behavior and I certainly don't appreciate that particular message as fire claimed someone very dear to me.
> 
> If this is what's next or new or now accepted on this board, I cannot participate.
> 
> So much for faith in today's youth. I have to believe that someone capable of such vitriol is just a dumbass kid typing away in Daddy's basement. I will miss the sober, mature posters here, and pity the idiots their lack of decorum.
> 
> May God's face be lifted unto you and may He give you peace.
> 
> Nosmo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damnit Nosmo, don't you do it, don't you do it! Fuck 'em. Ignore the bullshit. You quit they win. You stay, they lose. Come on man, you're smarter than that.
> 
> *Illegitimi non carborundum!*
> 
> Or, as I like to say...
> 
> *Illegitimis non carborundum!*
Click to expand...

 
Good grief, are you going to cry? Are you crying right now?


----------



## koshergrl

Moonglow said:


> you would not want KG for your bitch, really not worth it.


 
Like you would know.

Anyway, he wasn't talking to me. That time.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Nosmo King said:


> I've been getting negged by knuckle dragging mouth breathers all day.  The last message from catsmeow told me to go die in a fire.
> 
> I don't need this kind of behavior and I certainly don't appreciate that particular message as fire claimed someone very dear to me.
> 
> If this is what's next or new or now accepted on this board, I cannot participate.
> 
> So much for faith in today's youth.  I have to believe that someone capable of such vitriol is just a dumbass kid typing away in Daddy's basement.  I will miss the sober, mature posters here, and pity the idiots their lack of decorum.
> 
> May God's face be lifted unto you and may He give you peace.
> 
> Nosmo



I really don't understand why so many of you get so upset about what some anonymous person who doesn't know who you are either says to you on the Internet.

Who gives a shit?


----------



## koshergrl

It's important to them or they wouldn't have flipped out and established stricter neg rules.

OF COURSE it's important to them. 

I really do love his sense of decorum, though. His comment about owning CFrank's ass in prison was certainly classy.


----------



## Dot Com

57Frank has been touchy lately. I asked him why he's been lashing-out & I don't think I got an answer.


----------



## freedombecki

I'm so sorry, Nosmo King. People say things online they might not say in the real world, or someone would lock them up. We can't control other people. We can only control one keyboard. Our own.

Another thing, it's "silly season" - an election year. Things are at their worst during those times. 

Whether you rethink it and decide to come back or not, I would like to take a moment to thank you for reaching across the aisle long enough to get acquainted at the Coffee Shop. Those of us there know that you are a credit to your community and family wish you well and not ever any ill.


----------



## koshergrl

Frank isn't the one having hysterics.

Nosmo is.


----------



## bobcollum

^ Knows a thing or two about crying abuse.


----------



## koshergrl

I know about having punks tell me to die in various ways, on this site...yup.


----------



## Dr.House

Dot Com said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boo fucking hoo.
> 
> Grow a sac.
> 
> You negged me called me your bitch and now you're leaving?
> 
> Fuck off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on 57F. Nosmo makes good conversation @ here.
Click to expand...


You don't...

Can we trade him for you?


----------



## syrenn

Nosmo King said:


> I've been getting negged by knuckle dragging mouth breathers all day.  The last message from catsmeow told me to go die in a fire.
> 
> I don't need this kind of behavior and I certainly don't appreciate that particular message as fire claimed someone very dear to me.
> 
> If this is what's next or new or now accepted on this board, I cannot participate.
> 
> So much for faith in today's youth.  I have to believe that someone capable of such vitriol is just a dumbass kid typing away in Daddy's basement.  I will miss the sober, mature posters here, and pity the idiots their lack of decorum.
> 
> May God's face be lifted unto you and may He give you peace.
> 
> Nosmo





Take a break, breathe and come on back. Put catz on ignore.


----------



## bobcollum

koshergrl said:


> I know about having punks tell me to die in various ways, on this site...yup.



Umm, like Nosmo King is saying?


----------



## koshergrl

B-b-but...he's getting NEGGED, syrenn!

Nobody should have to tolerate it!


----------



## koshergrl

bobcollum said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know about having punks tell me to die in various ways, on this site...yup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm, like Nosmo King is saying?
Click to expand...

 
I do believe that was my point, Brain Deadius.


----------



## hjmick

koshergrl said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been getting negged by knuckle dragging mouth breathers all day. The last message from catsmeow told me to go die in a fire.
> 
> I don't need this kind of behavior and I certainly don't appreciate that particular message as fire claimed someone very dear to me.
> 
> If this is what's next or new or now accepted on this board, I cannot participate.
> 
> So much for faith in today's youth. I have to believe that someone capable of such vitriol is just a dumbass kid typing away in Daddy's basement. I will miss the sober, mature posters here, and pity the idiots their lack of decorum.
> 
> May God's face be lifted unto you and may He give you peace.
> 
> Nosmo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damnit Nosmo, don't you do it, don't you do it! Fuck 'em. Ignore the bullshit. You quit they win. You stay, they lose. Come on man, you're smarter than that.
> 
> *Illegitimi non carborundum!*
> 
> Or, as I like to say...
> 
> *Illegitimis non carborundum!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good grief, are you going to cry? Are you crying right now?
Click to expand...


Not crying at all. Hell, I'm not even sure Nosmo and I have ever really crossed paths.


----------



## bobcollum

koshergrl said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know about having punks tell me to die in various ways, on this site...yup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm, like Nosmo King is saying?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do believe that was my point, Brain Deadius.
Click to expand...


So when you complain about it, it isn't crying?


----------



## syrenn

koshergrl said:


> B-b-but...he's getting NEGGED, syrenn!
> 
> Nobody should have to tolerate it!




I think this is all the result of the whiners demand for a new system...... 


I made my suggestion on what i think should happen with the negs.... and damn if the whiner lakhota didn't called it a right wing whine....

This is a fine example of why i suggested it.


----------



## koshergrl

Actually, I was initially referencing Hjmick's hysterical "OMG DON'T LEAVE DON'T LET THEM WIN IF YOU LEAVE THEY WIN WAAAAAAAA" post. But then I realized Nosmo was crying too. So I posted a picture of that.

The lefty usmb wailing is slowing down computers everywhere.


----------



## hjmick

koshergrl said:


> Actually, I was initially referencing Hjmick's hysterical "OMG DON'T LEAVE DON'T LET THEM WIN IF YOU LEAVE THEY WIN WAAAAAAAA" post. But then I realized Nosmo was crying too. So I posted a picture of that.
> 
> The lefty usmb wailing is slowing down computers everywhere.



It was actually intended as more of a humorous pep talk. Either it didn't translate well to type, or you just didn't get. Either way, meh...

I shed no tears for those who choose to leave.

Oh, and calling me a "lefty," that's just low. Even for you.


----------



## koshergrl

syrenn said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> B-b-but...he's getting NEGGED, syrenn!
> 
> Nobody should have to tolerate it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is all the result of the whiners demand for a new system......
> 
> 
> I made my suggestion on what i think should happen with the negs.... and damn if the whiner lakhota didn't called it a right wing whine....
> 
> This is a fine example of why i suggested it.
Click to expand...

 
Of course it is.

Because they don't understand what those negs represent. They think it was unfair targeting before, because one person would neg them a couple of times in 24 hours. 

TARGETING is when a GROUP pecks at you.

They've drawn big red circles on themselves, the morons. They thought they would stop the censure by punishing individuals for daring to express themselves via the rep system. They forgot, like they always forget, that the neg rep system is representative of public opinion, for the most part, and really couldn't be abused much. Now everybody is putting a lot more thought into who and what they neg. And guess what? Majority wins. People who weren't negging before and letting stupid commentary slide because they knew that other posters were taking care of it are now negging.

The same thing happens every time these assholes try to oppress a group of people. They forget that people don't like to be oppressed, and have to be reminded that they are, ultimately, just a minority extremist group. Even at usmb. 

I suspect this is the way the election is going to go, too...

And you think they're hysterically melting now, wait until election is over and the realization that despite their strong-arm tactics, they didn't win and people despise them, sinks in.


----------



## Dot Com

my gawd allie babble


----------



## koshergrl

hjmick said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I was initially referencing Hjmick's hysterical "OMG DON'T LEAVE DON'T LET THEM WIN IF YOU LEAVE THEY WIN WAAAAAAAA" post. But then I realized Nosmo was crying too. So I posted a picture of that.
> 
> The lefty usmb wailing is slowing down computers everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was actually intended as more of a humorous pep talk. Either it didn't translate well to type, or you just didn't get. Either way, meh...
> 
> I shed no tears for those who choose to leave.
> 
> Oh, and calling me a "lefty," that's just low. Even for you.
Click to expand...

 
Oh well, my bad.

I'm sure I'll lose lots of sleep over it.


----------



## SayMyName

Nosmo King said:


> I've been getting negged by knuckle dragging mouth breathers all day.  The last message from catsmeow told me to go die in a fire.
> 
> I don't need this kind of behavior and I certainly don't appreciate that particular message as fire claimed someone very dear to me.
> 
> If this is what's next or new or now accepted on this board, I cannot participate.
> 
> So much for faith in today's youth.  I have to believe that someone capable of such vitriol is just a dumbass kid typing away in Daddy's basement.  I will miss the sober, mature posters here, and pity the idiots their lack of decorum.
> 
> May God's face be lifted unto you and may He give you peace.
> 
> Nosmo



I'm sorry to hear about this. Hang in there. Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## koshergrl

Dot Com said:


> my gawd allie babble


 
Just call me allie, or KG. No need to give me a title.


----------



## Amelia

koshergrl said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> my gawd allie babble
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just call me allie, or KG. No need to give me a title.
Click to expand...



So, Allie Babble, why do you assume he is addressing you?

Perhaps he simply observed what is flooding from your keyboard.


----------



## WillowTree

I'm going to the hospital for a rectal probe. Does anybody want to come with me?


----------



## koshergrl

I volunteer del to go in your place. Amelia as back up.


----------



## WillowTree

koshergrl said:


> I volunteer del to go in your place. Amelia as back up.



no,, I really need this probe.


----------



## koshergrl

I honestly don't think I have ever heard anyone say that before.


----------



## koshergrl

Good luck.


----------



## Dot Com

WillowTree said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I volunteer del to go in your place. Amelia as back up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no,, I really need this probe.
Click to expand...




koshergrl said:


> I honestly don't think I have ever heard anyone say that before.





koshergrl said:


> Good luck.



I think Willow might be joking eh Willow?


----------



## Wry Catcher

Nosmo King said:


> I've been getting negged by knuckle dragging mouth breathers all day.  The last message from catsmeow told me to go die in a fire.
> 
> I don't need this kind of behavior and I certainly don't appreciate that particular message as fire claimed someone very dear to me.
> 
> If this is what's next or new or now accepted on this board, I cannot participate.
> 
> So much for faith in today's youth.  I have to believe that someone capable of such vitriol is just a dumbass kid typing away in Daddy's basement.  I will miss the sober, mature posters here, and pity the idiots their lack of decorum.
> 
> May God's face be lifted unto you and may He give you peace.
> 
> Nosmo



Consider the source, first.  I wear as a badge of honor neg rpes from her, Grampa Murked U; Warrior, California Girl, Willow Tree and others of the lesser IQ.  Stupid people have no recourse but to attack us personally.  Remember, the callous conservative is essentially evel and they live by the motto of _fuck everyone else, I want mine and I won't share no matter who suffers._


----------



## koshergrl

^^^irony


----------



## Synthaholic

koshergrl said:


> It's important to them or they wouldn't have flipped out and established stricter neg rules.
> 
> OF COURSE it's important to them.
> 
> I really do love his sense of decorum, though. His comment about owning CFrank's ass in prison was certainly classy.


Oh, shut the fuck up.


----------



## koshergrl

^^^is embarassed how much they care.


----------



## del

koshergrl said:


> It's important to them or they wouldn't have flipped out and established stricter neg rules.
> 
> OF COURSE it's important to them.
> 
> I really do love his sense of decorum, though. His comment about owning CFrank's ass in prison was certainly classy.



allie's idea of classy is wiping the needle on a used mickey d's bag, and only using the same condom twice, no matter what.

stay classy, allie


----------



## MeBelle

Wry Catcher said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been getting negged by knuckle dragging mouth breathers all day.  The last message from catsmeow told me to go die in a fire.
> 
> I don't need this kind of behavior and I certainly don't appreciate that particular message as fire claimed someone very dear to me.
> 
> If this is what's next or new or now accepted on this board, I cannot participate.
> 
> So much for faith in today's youth.  I have to believe that someone capable of such vitriol is just a dumbass kid typing away in Daddy's basement.  I will miss the sober, mature posters here, and pity the idiots their lack of decorum.
> 
> May God's face be lifted unto you and may He give you peace.
> 
> Nosmo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Consider the source, first*.  I wear as a badge of honor neg* rpes* *from her, Grampa Murked U; Warrior*, California Girl, Willow Tree and others of the lesser IQ.  Stupid people have no recourse but to attack us personally.  Remember, the callous conservative is essentially *evel* and they live by the motto of _fuck everyone else, I want mine and I won't share no matter who suffers._
Click to expand...


Had to quote this nugget of intelligence for posterity.
Also, the need to point out the hypocrisy of the statement, underlined and in italics, screamed at me.

Wry already 'got his', from the State of California on the back of the taxpayer, for the rest of his life. 
He wouldn't give up  a portion of 'his' to help the rest of the citizens.


----------



## del

MeBelle60 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been getting negged by knuckle dragging mouth breathers all day.  The last message from catsmeow told me to go die in a fire.
> 
> I don't need this kind of behavior and I certainly don't appreciate that particular message as fire claimed someone very dear to me.
> 
> If this is what's next or new or now accepted on this board, I cannot participate.
> 
> So much for faith in today's youth.  I have to believe that someone capable of such vitriol is just a dumbass kid typing away in Daddy's basement.  I will miss the sober, mature posters here, and pity the idiots their lack of decorum.
> 
> May God's face be lifted unto you and may He give you peace.
> 
> Nosmo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Consider the source, first*.  I wear as a badge of honor neg* rpes* *from her, Grampa Murked U; Warrior*, California Girl, Willow Tree and others of the lesser IQ.  Stupid people have no recourse but to attack us personally.  Remember, the callous conservative is essentially *evel* and they live by the motto of _fuck everyone else, I want mine and I won't share no matter who suffers._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Had to quote this nugget of intelligence for posterity.
> Also, the need to point out the hypocrisy of the statement, underlined and in italics, screamed at me.
> 
> Wry already 'got his', from the State of California on the back of the taxpayer, for the rest of his life.
> He wouldn't give up  a portion of 'his' to help the rest of the citizens.
Click to expand...


up the fuck, you should shut


----------



## Dot Com

allie's got somethin goin on. Anyone who posts 3X/minute has issues


----------



## Peach

hjmick said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been getting negged by knuckle dragging mouth breathers all day.  The last message from catsmeow told me to go die in a fire.
> 
> I don't need this kind of behavior and I certainly don't appreciate that particular message as fire claimed someone very dear to me.
> 
> If this is what's next or new or now accepted on this board, I cannot participate.
> 
> So much for faith in today's youth.  I have to believe that someone capable of such vitriol is just a dumbass kid typing away in Daddy's basement.  I will miss the sober, mature posters here, and pity the idiots their lack of decorum.
> 
> May God's face be lifted unto you and may He give you peace.
> 
> Nosmo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damnit Nosmo, don't you do it, don't you do it! Fuck 'em. Ignore the bullshit. You quit they win. You stay, they lose. Come on man, you're smarter than that.
> 
> *Illegitimi non carborundum!*
> 
> Or, as I like to say...
> 
> *Illegitimis non carborundum!*
Click to expand...


I like that thought. Don't let them get you down.


----------



## koshergrl

I've got mad typing skills, it's true.

What's amazing is I do that while doing about a hundred other things at the same time.

I'm amazing.


----------



## MeBelle

del said:


> up the fuck, you should shut



Bite me feather head!


----------



## del

MeBelle60 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> up the fuck, you should shut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bite me feather head!
Click to expand...


did i stutter?


----------



## Plasmaball

koshergrl said:


> I've got mad typing skills, it's true.
> 
> What's amazing is I do that while doing about a hundred other things at the same time.
> 
> I'm amazing.



and yet still no sign of an actual intelligence.


----------



## Meister

I sure don't like seeing a member leave under these circumstances.  I've had my bouts with NK, he gives and he takes like most of us on here.  I do not like the gang neg repping that's been going on.  But, the staffs hands are tied with no rules being violated.  But, I am sad to see this coming from a long time member.  I hope you reconsider, Nosmo.


----------



## Plasmaball

Meister said:


> I sure don't like seeing a member leave under these circumstances.  I've had my bouts with NK, he gives and he takes like most of us on here.  I do not like the gang neg repping that's been going on.  But, the staffs hands are tied with no rules being violated.  But, I am sad to see this coming from a long time member.  I hope you reconsider, Nosmo.



what do you expect? already you people stating they will wait the 2 days and neg again. willowtree plain as day stated this. Zander said it in a neg he gave me......

you could make an example of those people...but i doubt it....


----------



## Dr.House

Plasmaball said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sure don't like seeing a member leave under these circumstances.  I've had my bouts with NK, he gives and he takes like most of us on here.  I do not like the gang neg repping that's been going on.  But, the staffs hands are tied with no rules being violated.  But, I am sad to see this coming from a long time member.  I hope you reconsider, Nosmo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you expect? already you people stating they will wait the 2 days and neg again. willowtree plain as day stated this. Zander said it in a neg he gave me......
> 
> you could make an example of those people...but i doubt it....
Click to expand...


Shitting Bull, Synthia and others on the left are doing the same thing...

What's it like to go through life half blind?


----------



## Plasmaball

Dr.House said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sure don't like seeing a member leave under these circumstances.  I've had my bouts with NK, he gives and he takes like most of us on here.  I do not like the gang neg repping that's been going on.  But, the staffs hands are tied with no rules being violated.  But, I am sad to see this coming from a long time member.  I hope you reconsider, Nosmo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you expect? already you people stating they will wait the 2 days and neg again. willowtree plain as day stated this. Zander said it in a neg he gave me......
> 
> you could make an example of those people...but i doubt it....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shitting Bull, Synthia and others on the left are doing the same thing...
> 
> What's it like to go through life half blind?
Click to expand...


so add them to the example list.i dont give a shit.

awe thought you had something huh?


----------



## Salt Jones

I've been called a fucking ****** in about 20 negs. I'm not leaving. I don't understand why people get so upset about negs.


----------



## hjmick

Salt Jones said:


> I've been called a fucking ****** in about 20 negs. I'm not leaving. I don't understand why people get so upset about negs.



Dude! You're Black?!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

koshergrl said:


> It's important to them or they wouldn't have flipped out and established stricter neg rules.
> 
> OF COURSE it's important to them.
> 
> I really do love his sense of decorum, though. His comment about owning CFrank's ass in prison was certainly classy.



Yeah and he complains how mean people can be.

Puleaaaaaaaaaaaaaase


----------



## Dr.House

hjmick said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been called a fucking ****** in about 20 negs. I'm not leaving. I don't understand why people get so upset about negs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude! You're Black?!
Click to expand...


You sure he's not like GT and just pretends to be?


----------



## koshergrl

Poor plasmaballs.

It's so sad.


----------



## Salt Jones

hjmick said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been called a fucking ****** in about 20 negs. I'm not leaving. I don't understand why people get so upset about negs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude! You're Black?!
Click to expand...


Yeah.


----------



## Salt Jones

Dr.House said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been called a fucking ****** in about 20 negs. I'm not leaving. I don't understand why people get so upset about negs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude! You're Black?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sure he's not like GT and just pretends to be?
Click to expand...


Nope. I'm black.


----------



## koshergrl

Salt Jones said:


> I've been called a fucking ****** in about 20 negs. I'm not leaving. I don't understand why people get so upset about negs.



You know you can share neg rep comments.

Share those 20 negs, why don't you? Expose the ppl who are doing that.


----------



## del

^

crashing soon


----------



## Plasmaball

Dr.House said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been called a fucking ****** in about 20 negs. I'm not leaving. I don't understand why people get so upset about negs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude! You're Black?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sure he's not like GT and just pretends to be?
Click to expand...


like you pretend to be straight.


----------



## Synthaholic

Dr.House said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sure don't like seeing a member leave under these circumstances.  I've had my bouts with NK, he gives and he takes like most of us on here.  I do not like the gang neg repping that's been going on.  But, the staffs hands are tied with no rules being violated.  But, I am sad to see this coming from a long time member.  I hope you reconsider, Nosmo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you expect? already you people stating they will wait the 2 days and neg again. willowtree plain as day stated this. Zander said it in a neg he gave me......
> 
> you could make an example of those people...but i doubt it....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shitting Bull, Synthia and others on the left are doing the same thing...
> 
> What's it like to go through life half blind?
Click to expand...


I can only speak for myself when I say: bullshit.

Or are you equating negging a poster who engages in debate, like Nosmo King, and trolls who post gibberish for the express purpose of trying to derail threads?

Better question: do you even know the difference?


----------



## Synthaholic

koshergrl said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been called a fucking ****** in about 20 negs. I'm not leaving. I don't understand why people get so upset about negs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know you can share neg rep comments.
> 
> Share those 20 negs, why don't you? Expose the ppl who are doing that.
Click to expand...

So that you can neg him for "whining" about a neg rep?


----------



## koshergrl

Why would I neg him for verifying his statement, rather than negging him for lying?

That makes no sense. But then, consider the source.


----------



## Synthaholic

del said:


> ^
> 
> crashing soon


On whose couch?


----------



## koshergrl

Still waiting.


----------



## Synthaholic

koshergrl said:


> Why would I neg him for verifying his statement, rather than negging him for lying?
> 
> That makes no sense. But then, consider the source.


Because anytime someone mentions that they were negged, certain people accuse them of whining.


----------



## Synthaholic

koshergrl said:


> Still waiting.


For what?

For someone to offer you their couch?


----------



## Foxfyre

Well I for one am pissed.  And I've used that word maybe six times in my life.

Nosmo King is a true gentleman, an extremely complex soul, and an extremely decent person.  He is almost 180 from my sociopolitical perspective on many issues and we have crossed swords a time or two, but he articulated a good argument and returned as good as I gave and earned my respect and appreciation.  He is as human as any of the rest of us too, and can be angered and will speak his mind.  But I can't imagine him saying anything deserving of neg rep in a discussion where others weren't saying much worse.

He is an asset to USMB and among most of the members here, one the least deserving of gang neg rep.  I hope he reconsiders and comes back because I will miss him a lot.


----------



## koshergrl

Yeah, a true gentleman who said CF's ass would be his in prison.

A real prince.

Sorry, not buying it.


----------



## Againsheila

Nosmo King said:


> I've been getting negged by knuckle dragging mouth breathers all day.  The last message from catsmeow told me to go die in a fire.
> 
> I don't need this kind of behavior and I certainly don't appreciate that particular message as fire claimed someone very dear to me.
> 
> If this is what's next or new or now accepted on this board, I cannot participate.
> 
> So much for faith in today's youth.  I have to believe that someone capable of such vitriol is just a dumbass kid typing away in Daddy's basement.  I will miss the sober, mature posters here, and pity the idiots their lack of decorum.
> 
> May God's face be lifted unto you and may He give you peace.
> 
> Nosmo



I've found sometimes it's good to take some time off from these boards.  Please come back soon.


----------



## Noomi

Nosmo King said:


> I've been getting negged by knuckle dragging mouth breathers all day.  The last message from catsmeow told me to go die in a fire.
> 
> I don't need this kind of behavior and I certainly don't appreciate that particular message as fire claimed someone very dear to me.
> 
> If this is what's next or new or now accepted on this board, I cannot participate.
> 
> So much for faith in today's youth.  I have to believe that someone capable of such vitriol is just a dumbass kid typing away in Daddy's basement.  I will miss the sober, mature posters here, and pity the idiots their lack of decorum.
> 
> May God's face be lifted unto you and may He give you peace.
> 
> Nosmo



You could use your ignore list or neg them back...


----------



## Lumpy 1

Nosmo King said:


> I've been getting negged by knuckle dragging mouth breathers all day.  The last message from catsmeow told me to go die in a fire.
> 
> I don't need this kind of behavior and I certainly don't appreciate that particular message as fire claimed someone very dear to me.
> 
> If this is what's next or new or now accepted on this board, I cannot participate.
> 
> So much for faith in today's youth.  I have to believe that someone capable of such vitriol is just a dumbass kid typing away in Daddy's basement.  I will miss the sober, mature posters here, and pity the idiots their lack of decorum.
> 
> May God's face be lifted unto you and may He give you peace.
> 
> Nosmo



Expose the fools for who and what they are...

I've noticed that many members play along to get along, some are quite hateful, some are complete cowards, some act nice but eventually show their true colors with threats, some yip around threads like puppy dogs begging for favors, most revel in groups with the same moronic attacks and buddy buddy suck-holing.

I'm thinking it's better to stand and fight back...it's far more rewarding than what your doing.


----------



## Dr Grump

koshergrl said:


> Bye. I get that shit all day long. I don't remember you leaping to my defense. I don't believe you'll be unduly missed.



But the difference nobody gives a shit about you...


----------



## Dr Grump

CrusaderFrank said:


> Boo fucking hoo.
> 
> Grow a sac.
> 
> You negged me called me your bitch and now you're leaving?
> 
> Fuck off.



yeah, but you're fucked in the head. Nosmo ain't...


----------



## WillowTree

Synthaholic said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I neg him for verifying his statement, rather than negging him for lying?
> 
> That makes no sense. But then, consider the source.
> 
> 
> 
> Because anytime someone mentions that they were negged, certain people accuse them of whining.
Click to expand...


before you get to worked up for salt jones (and I highly doubt he's been called the "N" word 20 times) you should know of his hatred of white people, he stated goals to kill white people and his stated aim in life to teach his spawn the same. That's why he gets negged.


----------



## jillian

koshergrl said:


> Y*eah, a true gentleman who said CF's ass would be his in prison.*
> 
> A real prince.
> 
> Sorry, not buying it.



and?

how does that not make him a gentleman?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Noomi said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been getting negged by knuckle dragging mouth breathers all day.  The last message from catsmeow told me to go die in a fire.
> 
> I don't need this kind of behavior and I certainly don't appreciate that particular message as fire claimed someone very dear to me.
> 
> If this is what's next or new or now accepted on this board, I cannot participate.
> 
> So much for faith in today's youth.  I have to believe that someone capable of such vitriol is just a dumbass kid typing away in Daddy's basement.  I will miss the sober, mature posters here, and pity the idiots their lack of decorum.
> 
> May God's face be lifted unto you and may He give you peace.
> 
> Nosmo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could use your ignore list or neg them back...
Click to expand...


Or better yet, just ignore them with no further action.


----------



## koshergrl

jillian said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y*eah, a true gentleman who said CF's ass would be his in prison.*
> 
> A real prince.
> 
> Sorry, not buying it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and?
> 
> how does that not make him a gentleman?
Click to expand...


You know many gentlemen who talk about raping other men in prison?

Not me. We move in different circles, without a doubt.


----------



## koshergrl

Dr Grump said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bye. I get that shit all day long. I don't remember you leaping to my defense. I don't believe you'll be unduly missed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the difference nobody gives a shit about you...
Click to expand...


I didn't say  nobody leapt to my defense. I said he didn't.

Other people were disgusted by it. Humans. Not you, though, for sure.


----------



## saveliberty

Nosmo had always been decent with me.  It would take a great deal of provoking in a rude manner to generate that type of response most days.  I could get a really itchy neg finger aimed at a few of you.  Nicely spaced 48.5 hrs a part...  You don't want to go there.  So in my nicest posting style...back off.

Maybe you just prefer the garden variety liberal inclined troll we get all too often.  We get a halfway reasonable one and you guys screw it up.  Pffttt!


----------



## SFC Ollie

Well I have actually met Nosmo King in RL. I found him to be pleasant company and we enjoyed a few cups of coffee and some good conversation. 

Even knowing that we were on different sides of center we still had a great afternoon. 

Even if he is left of center, he's alright in my book............


----------



## Foxfyre

koshergrl said:


> Yeah, a true gentleman who said CF's ass would be his in prison.
> 
> A real prince.
> 
> Sorry, not buying it.



I don't get into personal spitting matches.  You know I consider you a friend and I consider  CF a friend.  And both of you have been guilty of saying stuff as bad or worse than that.  Probably me too if I was sufficiently provoked.  And I can't imagine Nosmo saying something like that unprovoked.

Gang neg rep against somebody who is just conducting a discussion and sparring on a hotheaded thread is still wrong.  I expect it of liberal trolls.  I don't expect it from conservatives.


----------



## koshergrl

I haven't gang repped anyone. Ever. And I'm not talking about how people perceive me. I'm talking about whether Nosmo is this wonderful gentleman.

And I haven't seen evidence of it. I object to the ridiculous portrayal of someone who has participated in over the top rhetoric, the same as everybody else as this tremendous gentleman. I'm sure he's a great guy. But c'mon, let's not get carried away.


----------



## freedombecki

Dr Grump said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bye. I get that shit all day long. I don't remember you leaping to my defense. I don't believe you'll be unduly missed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the difference nobody gives a shit about you...
Click to expand...

That's not so, Dr Grump.

I do

And no matter how many dopey threads are started about her, I still will.

And I like some of the people who start those threads, it's just that I think starting a thread about someone coming from a different perspective than one's own neither garners a silvery crown nor leaves one smelling like a rose.

Maybe that's a little complex ...


----------



## saveliberty

Don't confuse disagreement on occasion with don't like.  If I truly dislike someone, they are on ignore.


----------



## Foxfyre

koshergrl said:


> I haven't gang repped anyone. Ever. And I'm not talking about how people perceive me. I'm talking about whether Nosmo is this wonderful gentleman.
> 
> And I haven't seen evidence of it. I object to the ridiculous portrayal of someone who has participated in over the top rhetoric, the same as everybody else as this tremendous gentleman. I'm sure he's a great guy. But c'mon, let's not get carried away.



I don't think I am getting carried away.  I have long experience with Nosmo here at USMB and a good sense of what he is all about and his predictable M.O.  Yes he is going to take the left of center position on most issues, and yes, to a conservative, that feels as annoying coming from him as it does from anybody else.  But I have not seen him be as hateful and consistently belligerant and insulting as some.  Can he be provoked into saying something outrageous?  Of course.  All of us can.   Do I believe that remark you cite, assuming he made it, was provoked?  Yes I do.  And that does not negate him not being a gentleman.  Nosmo is a good guy and USMB is the poorer for it if he was driven away.

For what its worth, when the leftist bullies and trolls and goons gang up on you and don't allow you to participate in anything without some snarky remark or accusation, I also take offense.  But you at least seem to handle it and do seem to enjoy participating in the mud slinging.  Nosmo not so much.


----------



## koshergrl

Okie dokie then.

We have a different definition of gentleman. I don't know any who snarl about raping men in prison when they get into a heated argument.


----------



## Toro

The Soo!


----------



## koshergrl

In fact, the defining characteristic of a gentleman is that he's graceful under pressure.


----------



## Foxfyre

koshergrl said:


> Okie dokie then.
> 
> We have a different definition of gentleman. I don't know any who snarl about raping men in prison when they get into a heated argument.



And if you think Nosmo was actually saying that, you don't know Nosmo.


----------



## koshergrl

When someone says "your ass will be mine" in prison speak, that's generally exactly what they mean.

But that's the thing with speaking in that particular vernacular. It's just sleezy all around. 

Which brings us to another characteristic of a gentleman...their use of the language. They don't engage in nasty rhetoric.


----------



## SFC Ollie

If I tell someone their ass is mine it means I'm about to whup some ass........


----------



## Foxfyre

SFC Ollie said:


> If I tell someone their ass is mine it means I'm about to whup some ass........



Ditto.


----------



## jillian

SFC Ollie said:


> If I tell someone their ass is mine it means I'm about to whup some ass........



yep


----------



## jillian

Foxfyre said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okie dokie then.
> 
> We have a different definition of gentleman. I don't know any who snarl about raping men in prison when they get into a heated argument.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you think Nosmo was actually saying that, you don't know Nosmo.
Click to expand...


allie gets a little het up sometimes.

i agree with you. cheers.


----------



## Againsheila

Lumpy 1 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been getting negged by knuckle dragging mouth breathers all day.  The last message from catsmeow told me to go die in a fire.
> 
> I don't need this kind of behavior and I certainly don't appreciate that particular message as fire claimed someone very dear to me.
> 
> If this is what's next or new or now accepted on this board, I cannot participate.
> 
> So much for faith in today's youth.  I have to believe that someone capable of such vitriol is just a dumbass kid typing away in Daddy's basement.  I will miss the sober, mature posters here, and pity the idiots their lack of decorum.
> 
> May God's face be lifted unto you and may He give you peace.
> 
> Nosmo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Expose the fools for who and what they are...
> 
> I've noticed that *many members play along to get along, some are quite hateful, some are complete cowards, some act nice but eventually show their true colors with threats, some yip around threads like puppy dogs begging for favors, most revel in groups with the same moronic attacks and buddy buddy suck-holing.*
> 
> I'm thinking it's better to stand and fight back...it's far more rewarding than what your doing.
Click to expand...


Wondering which group I fall into....


----------



## jillian

Foxfyre said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, a true gentleman who said CF's ass would be his in prison.
> 
> A real prince.
> 
> Sorry, not buying it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get into personal spitting matches.  You know I consider you a friend and I consider  CF a friend.  And both of you have been guilty of saying stuff as bad or worse than that.  Probably me too if I was sufficiently provoked.  And I can't imagine Nosmo saying something like that unprovoked.
> 
> Gang neg rep against somebody who is just conducting a discussion and sparring on a hotheaded thread is still wrong.  I expect it of liberal trolls.  I don't expect it from conservatives.
Click to expand...


that's funny. b/c i know it's done by rightwingnut trolls. 

and i use that term separate and apart from real "conservatives"...


----------



## Foxfyre

jillian said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, a true gentleman who said CF's ass would be his in prison.
> 
> A real prince.
> 
> Sorry, not buying it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get into personal spitting matches.  You know I consider you a friend and I consider  CF a friend.  And both of you have been guilty of saying stuff as bad or worse than that.  Probably me too if I was sufficiently provoked.  And I can't imagine Nosmo saying something like that unprovoked.
> 
> Gang neg rep against somebody who is just conducting a discussion and sparring on a hotheaded thread is still wrong.  I expect it of liberal trolls.  I don't expect it from conservatives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's funny. b/c i know it's done by rightwingnut trolls.
> 
> and i use that term separate and apart from real "conservatives"...
Click to expand...


So you expect it of rightwing trolls.  Do you expect it from leftists/progressives/liberals?

I don't condone it from either side.  I can avoid the threads that start out as or degenerate into food fights and pissing matches.  And while I don't pretend to understand why people seem to think it is fun to engage in such activity, I allow them their fun and just find something else to do.

But, regardless of their politics or socioeconomic leanings, when one of the better guys or gals is driven off the board because that kind of childish stupidity becomes intolerable, those of us who aren't juvenile brats, trolls, and bullies do feel diminished and are saddened.


----------



## saveliberty

You have a few conservatives trying to support a liberal here.  Might want to consider that for just a moment.


----------



## koshergrl

That's above her pay grade.


----------



## Foxfyre

SFC Ollie said:


> If I tell someone their ass is mine it means I'm about to whup some ass........



And further, if I ever typed a line like "I'll have your ass in prison", it would mean that your ass belongs in prison and would have zero sexual implications of any kind attached to it.


----------



## koshergrl

Yeah, Nosmo isn't in prison. He was speaking specifically to a scenario that included both of them in prison.

The specifics really aren't that important. The thing is he was into it with another poster, they both said nasty things, he left in a huff...big deal. But to paint him as some sort of saint and example of all things to be admired online is just a little bit silly. Just because he doesn't regularly tell people to kill themselves or spout "so and so should be raped" doesn't make him the epitome of perfect behavior.

Sheesh.


----------



## Foxfyre

koshergrl said:


> Yeah, Nosmo isn't in prison. He was speaking specifically to a scenario that included both of them in prison.
> 
> The specifics really aren't that important. The thing is he was into it with another poster, they both said nasty things, he left in a huff...big deal. But to paint him as some sort of saint and example of all things to be admired online is just a little bit silly. Just because he doesn't regularly tell people to kill themselves or spout "so and so should be raped" doesn't make him the epitome of perfect behavior.
> 
> Sheesh.



I didn' paint him as a Saint.  I was pretty explicit that he isn't any more of a saint than any of us are.  He is as human as the next person and just as capable of saying something outrageous or retalitory when sufficiently provoked.  You've done it.  I've done it.  Probably at some point we've all done it.

But for the most part he does use judicious restraint in his commentary, and he is a really good guy who is capable of thoughtful insights, intelligent rebuttal, compassion, and concern.  He is articulate and offers us some great, well thought out posts.

As opposed to some who almost NEVER have anything to contribute but some insult or hateful stupid comment, he is an asset to USMB.   We need to encourage more like him, not drive them off because of unrestrained hatefulness and vindictiveness that becomes intolerable after awhile.


----------



## koshergrl

Pssst...I didn't drive him off. You're way too ready to believe bad of people. He didn't name any names, he didn't share the negs. When I asked Salt Jones to share, in a situation sort of similar (claim of excessive negging) lo and behold, his "excessive negging" was one person over a period of 3 months, who knows how long ago...

They're playing games. It's games when they try to get you to neg, and it's games when they try to guilt you out of negging.


----------



## freedombecki

Even through all of this nobody's perfect discussion, Nosmo did one good thing in his favor. He fought back with equal fire only, as bad as that was, it shouldn't have had to come to that. Nosmo King is a man of high and peerless principles in spite of himself. 

Men had different expectations set upon themselves than women, from the cradle, at least in my generation. One thing they are to do, taught at their daddy's (and sometimes mother's) knee, is to never, never cower before other men under fire. That is what Nosmo did to a precision level. He shot back equal cannon at the cannoner. No more, no less. No matter how bad it looked, he did not cower, he fired back exactly as he was fired upon. In short, he did what a man is expected to do and what women are never desired to do if you cut to the honest chase. Politically correct? NO. Actuality and real world? Yes.

I think Nosmo King should come back, and I think he left for being too hard on himself for having to do what was expected of him from early life on. If you know Nosmo King, please contact him and tell him a lot of people think he should come back and is thought of as well as anyone else who landed in that same position as him yesterday--flamed beyond all ration.

That's just this person's opinion. Someone else can have the soapbox now.


----------



## Jackson

I too, think Nosmo should come back.  I realize that kind of talk had to hurt, but there is more he can do by staying and many are supporting him here.  Please reconsider, Nosmo.


----------



## The Infidel

Jackson said:


> I too, think Nosmo should come back.  I realize that kind of talk had to hurt, but there is more he can do by staying and many are supporting him here.  Please reconsider, Nosmo.



Nahhh.... this is more fun to do


----------



## Dot Com

Plasmaball said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude! You're Black?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sure he's not like GT and just pretends to be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> like you pretend to be straight.
Click to expand...

Dr. H is as gay as a $3 bill. He needs to stop w/ the charade.


koshergrl said:


> That's above her pay grade.


if you're going to quote CG, then put it in parentheses.


----------



## freedombecki

The Infidel said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I too, think Nosmo should come back.  I realize that kind of talk had to hurt, but there is more he can do by staying and many are supporting him here.  Please reconsider, Nosmo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nahhh.... this is more fun to do
Click to expand...

^^Negged^^


----------



## freedombecki

Dot Com said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sure he's not like GT and just pretends to be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like you pretend to be straight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dr. H is as gay as a $3 bill. He needs to stop w/ the charade.
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's above her pay grade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if you're going to quote CG, then put it in parentheses.
Click to expand...

She was quoting the polycephalic jilliaboop.


----------



## bobcollum

Dot Com said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sure he's not like GT and just pretends to be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like you pretend to be straight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dr. H is as gay as a $3 bill. He needs to stop w/ the charade.
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's above her pay grade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if you're going to quote CG, then put it in parentheses.
Click to expand...


House talking about others pretending to be someone else?

Lulz...


----------



## Dr.House

Dot Com said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sure he's not like GT and just pretends to be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like you pretend to be straight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dr. H is as gay as a $3 bill. He needs to stop w/ the charade.
Click to expand...


I don't know why you  and Adickless15 either want me or Hugh Laurie to be gay...

It's pretty creepy, but I can't stop you from having your queer little dreams...

You're on your own, Dottie Dumbfuck...


----------



## koshergrl

freedombecki said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> like you pretend to be straight.
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. H is as gay as a $3 bill. He needs to stop w/ the charade.
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's above her pay grade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if you're going to quote CG, then put it in parentheses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She was quoting the polycephalic jilliaboop.
Click to expand...


Lol..I would never intentionally quote cg...

and I was referencing Jill.

But the paygrade comment is a common saying.


----------



## Liability

Nosmo King said:


> I've been getting negged by knuckle dragging mouth breathers all day.  The last message from catsmeow told me to go die in a fire.
> 
> I don't need this kind of behavior and I certainly don't appreciate that particular message as fire claimed someone very dear to me.
> 
> If this is what's next or new or now accepted on this board, I cannot participate.
> 
> So much for faith in today's youth.  I have to believe that someone capable of such vitriol is just a dumbass kid typing away in Daddy's basement.  I will miss the sober, mature posters here, and pity the idiots their lack of decorum.
> 
> May God's face be lifted unto you and may He give you peace.
> 
> Nosmo



I wonder if the Fire referenced was Fire-AIDS?

It's a thematic thing.

And you are a pansy, by the way.

Fact.


----------



## Dot Com

koshergrl said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. H is as gay as a $3 bill. He needs to stop w/ the charade.
> 
> if you're going to quote CG, then put it in parentheses.
> 
> 
> 
> She was quoting the polycephalic jilliaboop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol..I would never intentionally quote cg...
> 
> and I was referencing Jill.
> 
> But the paygrade comment is a common saying.
Click to expand...


CG has:
 "I hope that/s clear"
"Its above your paygrade" & 
"thats risky" 
trademarked lol


----------



## Dr.House

Dot Com said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> She was quoting the polycephalic jilliaboop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol..I would never intentionally quote cg...
> 
> and I was referencing Jill.
> 
> But the paygrade comment is a common saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> CG has:
> "I hope that/s clear"
> "Its above your paygrade" &
> "thats risky"
> trademarked lol
Click to expand...

Dude...  ANOTHER post about CG?

See someone about your obsession....


----------



## Dot Com

Dr.House said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> like you pretend to be straight.
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. H is as gay as a $3 bill. He needs to stop w/ the charade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know why you  and Adickless15 either want me or Hugh Laurie to be gay...
> 
> It's pretty creepy, but I can't stop you from having your queer little dreams...
> 
> You're on your own, Dottie Dumbfuck...
Click to expand...


poor Housegimp


----------



## Dr.House

Dottie - do you ever post anything that isn't lifted from someone else?


----------



## Liability

Dr.House said:


> Dottie - do you ever post anything that isn't lifted from someone else?



Apparently not.


----------



## Sherry

I trust that Nosmo will make the choice that is best for him...I hope he takes some comfort from the support shown to him, but at the end of the day, maybe a break from online bantering is just what the doctor ordered. He has the lovely Pimplebutt Estate to look after, and his beautiful Daisy to chase butterflies with on their walks in the cemetery.


----------



## George Costanza

Salt Jones said:


> I've been called a fucking ****** in about 20 negs. I'm not leaving. I don't understand why people get so upset about negs.



Any idea how many of those calling you that are conservatives and how many are liberals?


----------



## George Costanza

Nosmo was a nice guy and a gentle person.  I will miss him and hope he comes back.


----------



## Liability

Nosmo wented all away.

Oh, boo hoo.

Whatevah shall we do now?


----------



## Foxfyre

Liability said:


> Nosmo wented all away.
> 
> Oh, boo hoo.
> 
> Whatevah shall we do now?



Well, I personally hope that people will realize that he was one of the good ones and feel regret that people make hatefulness a sport and drive away people who are an asset to the board.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

George Costanza said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been called a fucking ****** in about 20 negs. I'm not leaving. I don't understand why people get so upset about negs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea how many of those calling you that are conservatives and how many are liberals?
Click to expand...


It was the voices in his head talking


----------



## Warrior102

George Costanza said:


> Nosmo was a nice guy and a gentle person.  I will miss him and hope he comes back.



Who ??


----------



## freedombecki

Salt Jones said:


> I've been called a fucking ****** in about 20 negs. I'm not leaving. I don't understand why people get so upset about negs.


Fess up to the truth - you've gotten some from people who simply refuse to be intimidated by your use of the n-word sans any redeeming caring on your part for your own incessant mud-wallowing. The assumption is that you merely want trouble on people because inside you there is this hurting need for revenge on people who died 6 generations ago.

A political board is not a cleansing place for criminal illness issues whose victim insists on making it worse than it is, keeping that self-carcinogenic hate alive.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

George Costanza said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been called a fucking ****** in about 20 negs. I'm not leaving. I don't understand why people get so upset about negs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea how many of those calling you that are conservatives and how many are liberals?
Click to expand...


As it turns out, it was only one poster that did it 20 times.



> Ok.
> 
> GHook93 negged me about 20 times over a 3 month period.



http://www.usmessageboard.com/5701134-post18.html


----------



## Dot Com

Warrior102 said:


> George Costanza said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo was a nice guy and a gentle person.  I will miss him and hope he comes back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who ??
Click to expand...


  n00b..... errr..... warbler.


> Nosmo King
> 
> Join Date: Aug 2009


----------



## catzmeow

George Costanza said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been called a fucking ****** in about 20 negs. I'm not leaving. I don't understand why people get so upset about negs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea how many of those calling you that are conservatives and how many are liberals?
Click to expand...


I don't believe I've ever negged Salt Jones, but if I have, it was only once or twice.  On the flip side, I've also pos-repped him several times for good thoughtful posts.  Which, I'm sure he can confirm.


----------



## Warrior102

George Costanza said:


> Nosmo was a nice guy and a gentle person.  I will miss him and hope he comes back.



Get a grip man


----------



## catzmeow

George Costanza said:


> Nosmo was a nice guy and a gentle person.  I will miss him and hope he comes back.



Except when he was being a dick to the other side of the spectrum, right?  Those times, you felt comfortable ignoring, because he wasn't being a dick to you.  What total fucking hypocrisy.


----------



## catzmeow

Foxfyre said:


> Gang neg rep against somebody who is just conducting a discussion and sparring on a hotheaded thread is still wrong.  I expect it of liberal trolls.  I don't expect it from conservatives.



This is bullshit.  I am not a gang negger, and I'm not a liberal or a conservative.

*Way to continue to recirculate Meister's false, baseless allegations.*


----------



## catzmeow

bobcollum said:


> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sure don't like seeing a member leave under these circumstances.  I've had my bouts with NK, he gives and he takes like most of us on here.  I do not like the gang neg repping that's been going on.  But, the staffs hands are tied with no rules being violated.  But, I am sad to see this coming from a long time member.  I hope you reconsider, Nosmo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My rep was not a gang-neg.  I encountered some kind of lunatic stupidity from Nosmo in a thread I was posting in, and negged it accordingly.  This was not some sort of conspiracy to gang up on Nosmo, but was a response to an individual post that was incredibly stupid and inflammatory (please note:  *he knows which post got negged and made damn sure he didn't link to it*).
> 
> I find it super annoying that a moderator is posting these kinds of assumptions about my conduct (WITHOUT FUCKING EVIDENCE) on this board.
> 
> And yeah, I'm posting this publicly since Meister saw fit to post his baseless allegations publicly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any links available? I'm curious.
Click to expand...


Not from me, my user CP only shows the last few reps, as we all know.  I give a lot of pos reps, and this rep was given days ago.  I don't remember what it was for, exactly, but I know that I found his comments inflammatory and unfair.


----------



## saveliberty

Wonder who's next on the not tolerated list...


----------



## catzmeow

freedombecki said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been called a fucking ****** in about 20 negs. I'm not leaving. I don't understand why people get so upset about negs.
> 
> 
> 
> Fess up to the truth - you've gotten some from people who simply refuse to be intimidated by your use of the n-word sans any redeeming caring on your part for your own incessant mud-wallowing. The assumption is that you merely want trouble on people because inside you there is this hurting need for revenge on people who died 6 generations ago.
> 
> A political board is not a cleansing place for criminal illness issues whose victim insists on making it worse than it is, keeping that self-carcinogenic hate alive.
Click to expand...


WOW.  Nosmo was an angel, but Salt Jones deserves to be called a ******.

Freedombecki needs to pull her head out of her anus and get out of the rep brothel occasionally.


----------



## Luissa

Foxfyre said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, a true gentleman who said CF's ass would be his in prison.
> 
> A real prince.
> 
> Sorry, not buying it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get into personal spitting matches.  You know I consider you a friend and I consider  CF a friend.  And both of you have been guilty of saying stuff as bad or worse than that.  Probably me too if I was sufficiently provoked.  And I can't imagine Nosmo saying something like that unprovoked.
> 
> Gang neg rep against somebody who is just conducting a discussion and sparring on a hotheaded thread is still wrong.  I expect it of liberal trolls.  I don't expect it from conservatives.
Click to expand...

Funny you should say that. I guess it is easier living in the dark in regards to the right wingers on this board.


----------



## catzmeow

Nosmo's comment, IN THE FLAME ZONE, which earned him a neg from me:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/5698538-post28.html

I work with violent offenders for a living, many of whom do time in prison.  Wishing prison rape on people is worthy of a neg rep, in my book (your mileage may vary).  I don't care how selectively nice Nosmo might have been to some of you in the coffee shop, he was an asshole in the flame zone, and I responded accordingly.

I don't neg on the basis of partisanship.  I neg based upon the stupidity and assholeishness of specific posts.

I get negged all the time, and people have wished everything from death to rape on me in those negs.  You don't see me crying like a fucking butthurt little baby.

Nosmo can go fuck himself.


----------



## manifold

Nosmo King said:


> I've been getting negged by knuckle dragging mouth breathers all day.  The last message from catsmeow told me to go die in a fire.
> 
> I don't need this kind of behavior and I certainly don't appreciate that particular message as fire claimed someone very dear to me.
> 
> If this is what's next or new or now accepted on this board, I cannot participate.
> 
> So much for faith in today's youth.  I have to believe that someone capable of such vitriol is just a dumbass kid typing away in Daddy's basement.  I will miss the sober, mature posters here, and pity the idiots their lack of decorum.
> 
> May God's face be lifted unto you and may He give you peace.
> 
> Nosmo



^ neg'd


----------



## Foxfyre

catzmeow said:


> Nosmo's comment, IN THE FLAME ZONE, which earned him a neg from me:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/5698538-post28.html
> 
> I work with violent offenders for a living, many of whom do time in prison.  Wishing prison rape on people is worthy of a neg rep, in my book (your mileage may vary).  I don't care how selectively nice Nosmo might have been to some of you in the coffee shop, he was an asshole in the flame zone, and I responded accordingly.
> 
> I don't neg on the basis of partisanship.  I neg based upon the stupidity and assholeishness of specific posts.
> 
> I get negged all the time, and people have wished everything from death to rape on me in those negs.  You don't see me crying like a fucking butthurt little baby.
> 
> Nosmo can go fuck himself.



As we have all discussed at some length, to automatically assume that comment related to prison rape is a real stretch.  Most of us would not have taken it that way.  I certainly would not take it that way.  Still don't.

But what comment did you put into your neg rep to Nosmo, Catz?  Was it something kind?


----------



## catzmeow

Foxfyre said:


> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo's comment, IN THE FLAME ZONE, which earned him a neg from me:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/5698538-post28.html
> 
> I work with violent offenders for a living, many of whom do time in prison.  Wishing prison rape on people is worthy of a neg rep, in my book (your mileage may vary).  I don't care how selectively nice Nosmo might have been to some of you in the coffee shop, he was an asshole in the flame zone, and I responded accordingly.
> 
> I don't neg on the basis of partisanship.  I neg based upon the stupidity and assholeishness of specific posts.
> 
> I get negged all the time, and people have wished everything from death to rape on me in those negs.  You don't see me crying like a fucking butthurt little baby.
> 
> Nosmo can go fuck himself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As we have all discussed at some length, to automatically assume that comment related to prison rape is a real stretch.  Most of us would not have taken it that way.  I certainly would not take it that way.  Still don't.
> 
> But what comment did you put into your neg rep to Nosmo, Catz?  Was it something kind?
Click to expand...


Why would I put something kind in a neg rep for a post suggesting that Crusader Frank should be anally violated in prison, and whining about getting negged by CF?  *Is that the new rule on the board, Foxfyre?*

The flame zone is not the coffee shop.  The flame zone comes with a warning.  People who act like assholes in the flame zone and whine about neg rep are likely to receive unkind neg reps.  It is the risk that every flame zone regular takes every single time they post.

YOU KNOW THIS.  In fact, it's largely why  you avoid the flame zone.  *So, why the hypocritical pretense of innocence and lack of information*?


----------



## bobcollum

Foxfyre said:


> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo's comment, IN THE FLAME ZONE, which earned him a neg from me:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/5698538-post28.html
> 
> I work with violent offenders for a living, many of whom do time in prison.  Wishing prison rape on people is worthy of a neg rep, in my book (your mileage may vary).  I don't care how selectively nice Nosmo might have been to some of you in the coffee shop, he was an asshole in the flame zone, and I responded accordingly.
> 
> I don't neg on the basis of partisanship.  I neg based upon the stupidity and assholeishness of specific posts.
> 
> I get negged all the time, and people have wished everything from death to rape on me in those negs.  You don't see me crying like a fucking butthurt little baby.
> 
> Nosmo can go fuck himself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As we have all discussed at some length, to automatically assume that comment related to prison rape is a real stretch.  Most of us would not have taken it that way.  I certainly would not take it that way.  Still don't.
> 
> But what comment did you put into your neg rep to Nosmo, Catz?  Was it something kind?
Click to expand...


She asked him to die in a fire. It's right in the op. 

To me, it sounds like he could dish it but not take it as well....and I've never had any issue with him at all...he possed me quite a bit actually.


----------



## Foxfyre

catzmeow said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo's comment, IN THE FLAME ZONE, which earned him a neg from me:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/5698538-post28.html
> 
> I work with violent offenders for a living, many of whom do time in prison.  Wishing prison rape on people is worthy of a neg rep, in my book (your mileage may vary).  I don't care how selectively nice Nosmo might have been to some of you in the coffee shop, he was an asshole in the flame zone, and I responded accordingly.
> 
> I don't neg on the basis of partisanship.  I neg based upon the stupidity and assholeishness of specific posts.
> 
> I get negged all the time, and people have wished everything from death to rape on me in those negs.  You don't see me crying like a fucking butthurt little baby.
> 
> Nosmo can go fuck himself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As we have all discussed at some length, to automatically assume that comment related to prison rape is a real stretch.  Most of us would not have taken it that way.  I certainly would not take it that way.  Still don't.
> 
> But what comment did you put into your neg rep to Nosmo, Catz?  Was it something kind?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would I put something kind in a neg rep for a post suggesting that Crusader Frank should be anally violated in prison, and whining about getting negged by CF?  *Is that the new rule on the board, Foxfyre?*
> 
> The flame zone is not the coffee shop.  The flame zone comes with a warning.  People who act like assholes in the flame zone and whine about neg rep are likely to receive unkind neg reps.  It is the risk that every flame zone regular takes every single time they post.
> 
> YOU KNOW THIS.  So, why the pretense?
Click to expand...


What did you say to him in your neg rep catz?  Is what he said you said accurate?


----------



## catzmeow

Foxfyre said:


> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> As we have all discussed at some length, to automatically assume that comment related to prison rape is a real stretch.  Most of us would not have taken it that way.  I certainly would not take it that way.  Still don't.
> 
> But what comment did you put into your neg rep to Nosmo, Catz?  Was it something kind?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I put something kind in a neg rep for a post suggesting that Crusader Frank should be anally violated in prison, and whining about getting negged by CF?  *Is that the new rule on the board, Foxfyre?*
> 
> The flame zone is not the coffee shop.  The flame zone comes with a warning.  People who act like assholes in the flame zone and whine about neg rep are likely to receive unkind neg reps.  It is the risk that every flame zone regular takes every single time they post.
> 
> YOU KNOW THIS.  So, why the pretense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did you say to him in your neg rep Katz?  Is what he said you said accurate?
Click to expand...


I told him to die in a fire.  Is dying in a fire worse than anal prison rape?  Perhaps, but only slightly.

p.s.  This is my last explanation to you.  You think you can excuse Nosmo while judge me?  Fuck you.  Go post in the rep brothel with the rest of the people who can't debate their way out of a paper bag.


----------



## bobcollum

Furthermore, how did NK know that Frank hadn't lost someone dear to him from prison rape?


----------



## manifold

manifold said:


> NK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A pathetic, I'm taking my ball and going home cuz you guys are mean, whiny diatribe*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ neg'd
Click to expand...


Oh, and for those that seem especially interested in the comments that accompany a neg rep, I wrote: mad fuck'n pussitis yo!


----------



## Dot Com

Luissa said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, a true gentleman who said CF's ass would be his in prison.
> 
> A real prince.
> 
> Sorry, not buying it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get into personal spitting matches.  You know I consider you a friend and I consider  CF a friend.  And both of you have been guilty of saying stuff as bad or worse than that.  Probably me too if I was sufficiently provoked.  And I can't imagine Nosmo saying something like that unprovoked.
> 
> Gang neg rep against somebody who is just conducting a discussion and sparring on a hotheaded thread is still wrong.  *I expect it of liberal trolls.  I don't expect it from conservatives.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny you should say that. I guess it is easier living in the dark in regards to the right wingers on this board.
Click to expand...


Foxy is trying to be funny or living on a different planet. I agree w/ her on the neg rep comments and people being complete asses in the Flame Zone & feigning surprise when called on it though


----------



## bobcollum

Dot Com said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get into personal spitting matches.  You know I consider you a friend and I consider  CF a friend.  And both of you have been guilty of saying stuff as bad or worse than that.  Probably me too if I was sufficiently provoked.  And I can't imagine Nosmo saying something like that unprovoked.
> 
> Gang neg rep against somebody who is just conducting a discussion and sparring on a hotheaded thread is still wrong.  *I expect it of liberal trolls.  I don't expect it from conservatives.*
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you should say that. I guess it is easier living in the dark in regards to the right wingers on this board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Foxy is trying to be funny or living on a different planet.
Click to expand...


I always thought it was both.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

bobcollum said:


> Furthermore, how did NK know that Frank hadn't lost someone dear to him from prison rape?



I didn't.

NK must have other stuff going on besides the abuse suffered here at USMB. I say a lot of stuff and sometimes design it for maximum impact. I'm not proud of it, but it does make me laugh when I imagine someone wanting to throw the monitor out the window because of something I said.

NK is a decent enough person and I'm sure the didn't really mean the prison rape comment, that probably came from some other stuff he was processing and he took it out on me.


----------



## bobcollum

CrusaderFrank said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Furthermore, how did NK know that Frank hadn't lost someone dear to him from prison rape?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't.
> 
> NK must have other stuff going on besides the abuse suffered here at USMB. I say a lot of stuff and sometimes design it for maximum impact. I'm not proud of it, but it does make me laugh when I imagine someone wanting to throw the monitor out the window because of something I said.
> 
> *NK is a decent enough person and I'm sure the didn't really mean the prison rape comment*, that probably came from some other stuff he was processing and he took it out on me.
Click to expand...


Therein lies the main issue, I don't think anyone in reality really wishes much of the stuff that gets said in the FZ to happen, but sometimes people take it to heart. 

NK messed up when he took it too personally...nobody here intentionally said anything to him because they were trying to dig at past traumatic experiences in his life, but he sort of took it that way. 

He's too thin-skinned apparently, but what can you do? No rules were broken and nothing mischievous is at hand.


----------



## manifold

CrusaderFrank said:


> NK is a decent enough person and* I'm sure the didn't really mean the prison rape comment*, that probably came from some other stuff he was processing and he took it out on me.



On that one I'll defer to NLT, our resident expert on whether people really mean it when they post flames.


----------



## saveliberty

bobcollum said:


> Therein lies the main issue, I don't think anyone in reality really wishes much of the stuff that gets said in the FZ to happen, but sometimes people take it to heart.
> 
> NK messed up when he took it too personally...nobody here intentionally said anything to him because they were trying to dig at past traumatic experiences in his life, but he sort of took it that way.
> 
> He's too thin-skinned apparently, *but what can you do*? No rules were broken and nothing mischievous is at hand.



Most of the regulars are pretty well known.  I guess you could note the triggers and avoid them or soften them to a degree.  Over 10,000 posts and some think we are better off without them?  Doubtful.


----------



## bobcollum

saveliberty said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Therein lies the main issue, I don't think anyone in reality really wishes much of the stuff that gets said in the FZ to happen, but sometimes people take it to heart.
> 
> NK messed up when he took it too personally...nobody here intentionally said anything to him because they were trying to dig at past traumatic experiences in his life, but he sort of took it that way.
> 
> He's too thin-skinned apparently, *but what can you do*? No rules were broken and nothing mischievous is at hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the regulars are pretty well known.  I guess you could note the triggers and avoid them or soften them to a degree.  Over 10,000 posts and some think we are better off without them?  Doubtful.
Click to expand...


I don't think he should leave either, but that's his choice.

I don't get how you could be so bothered by something on this board 10,000 posts in.


----------



## Unkotare

catzmeow said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I put something kind in a neg rep for a post suggesting that Crusader Frank should be anally violated in prison, and whining about getting negged by CF?  *Is that the new rule on the board, Foxfyre?*
> 
> The flame zone is not the coffee shop.  The flame zone comes with a warning.  People who act like assholes in the flame zone and whine about neg rep are likely to receive unkind neg reps.  It is the risk that every flame zone regular takes every single time they post.
> 
> YOU KNOW THIS.  So, why the pretense?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did you say to him in your neg rep Katz?  Is what he said you said accurate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I told him to die in a fire.  Is dying in a fire worse than anal prison rape?  Perhaps, but only slightly.
> 
> p.s.  This is my last explanation to you.  You think you can excuse Nosmo while judge me?  Fuck you.  Go post in the rep brothel with the rest of the people who can't debate their way out of a paper bag.
Click to expand...



Wow, a combination of whining and being a nasty bitch in one post!


----------



## catzmeow

Unkotare said:


> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did you say to him in your neg rep Katz?  Is what he said you said accurate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told him to die in a fire.  Is dying in a fire worse than anal prison rape?  Perhaps, but only slightly.
> 
> p.s.  This is my last explanation to you.  You think you can excuse Nosmo while judge me?  Fuck you.  Go post in the rep brothel with the rest of the people who can't debate their way out of a paper bag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, a combination of whining and being a nasty bitch in one post!
Click to expand...


Prease, highright the whine.


----------



## catzmeow

saveliberty said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Therein lies the main issue, I don't think anyone in reality really wishes much of the stuff that gets said in the FZ to happen, but sometimes people take it to heart.
> 
> NK messed up when he took it too personally...nobody here intentionally said anything to him because they were trying to dig at past traumatic experiences in his life, but he sort of took it that way.
> 
> He's too thin-skinned apparently, *but what can you do*? No rules were broken and nothing mischievous is at hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the regulars are pretty well known.  I guess you could note the triggers and avoid them or soften them to a degree.  Over 10,000 posts and some think we are better off without them?  Doubtful.
Click to expand...


I'd never encountered Nosmo King until his thread about how conservatives think was downgraded to the flame zone as flaming.   I have no idea whether we're better or worse off without him.  Of course, if his posting was so mad awesome, why were his threads getting moved to the Flame Zone?


----------



## Zander

Best of luck to you No Smoking. 

Now please, get the fuck out of here, we don't need more whining....


----------



## NLT

manifold said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> NK is a decent enough person and* I'm sure the didn't really mean the prison rape comment*, that probably came from some other stuff he was processing and he took it out on me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On that one I'll defer to NLT, our resident expert on whether *people really mean it *when they post flames.
Click to expand...


meant it like a muttha fucher.


----------



## Unkotare

catzmeow said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I told him to die in a fire.  Is dying in a fire worse than anal prison rape?  Perhaps, but only slightly.
> 
> p.s.  This is my last explanation to you.  You think you can excuse Nosmo while judge me?  Fuck you.  Go post in the rep brothel with the rest of the people who can't debate their way out of a paper bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, a combination of whining and being a nasty bitch in one post!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prease, highright the whine.
Click to expand...




What are you trying to say, whiny bitch?


----------



## Foxfyre

CrusaderFrank said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Furthermore, how did NK know that Frank hadn't lost someone dear to him from prison rape?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't.
> 
> NK must have other stuff going on besides the abuse suffered here at USMB. I say a lot of stuff and sometimes design it for maximum impact. I'm not proud of it, but it does make me laugh when I imagine someone wanting to throw the monitor out the window because of something I said.
> 
> NK is a decent enough person and I'm sure the didn't really mean the prison rape comment, that probably came from some other stuff he was processing and he took it out on me.
Click to expand...


Thanks CF.  That shows a lot of class.

I know NK pretty well after several exchanges over the last two years and like many of us, he is capable of saying things that in retrospect and in a less heated exchange he would probably state differently.  And I cannot be certain any more than any of us, but I would bet a good steak dinner he didn't have rape in mind with that comment.

He and I are about 180 in our political views, but have had a number of civil conversations, plus I've learned to appreciate him at many other levels.   So, I hope after a break he comes back.  If he doesn't I will miss him.


----------

